# Gretchen BLOATED!!!! - 20% of Stomach Removed!!!!!



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

<span style="color: #FF0000">*She's in critical condition at the vet!!!!! I am in total shock!!!!!*</span>

Yesterday she seemed a little it off on our walk; not as spunky and she was eating grass. I waited an hour after the walk to feed her and Rorie (RAW - chicken drumstick, beef heart, beef liver, & re-hydrated carrot ,w/ some water). She ate it with enthusiasm and seemed fine. 

Around midnight I heard her pacing downstairs. I got up about 12:45 to check on her because that was not normal for her (if she has to go out, she barks). And sure enough, *SHE HAD BLOATED!!!!!*

HER STOMACH LOOKED LIKE SHE WAS 9 MONTHS PREGNANT. SHE LOOKED IN PAIN, HER HEAD WAS DOWN, AND HER TAIL WAS BETWEEN HER LEGS.

I called my friend who lives across the street and we drove to the pet ER. They took her in immediately and started working on her.

About two hours into the surgery one of the docs came out and told us that part of her stomach is dead and has to be removed (20%). I panicked. What does that mean???? How will this affect her???? What are her chances???.........

Another two plus hours and the surgery was over. Her chances are "guarded." The next few days will be tense. 

There are so many things going through my mind right now! What did I do wrong????? What did I NOT do???? What could I have done differently...........

I feel so guilty and feel so badly for my baby! She looked so awful; in so much pain; so scarred...............................

This is a picture of her when they were getting her ready for the surgery (the vet already let some of the air out of her stomach)











<span style="color: #FF0000">*Please, please send your good thoughts and prayers for my Gretchen!!!!!! I beg you!!!!!*</span>

Ania, Gretchen & Rorie


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh my Lord! Poor Gretchen. Sending healing thoughts are prayers for her.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

And many, many prayers. 

I don't think that there is anything we can really do to prevent bloat-in reality-yeah, there's little things but again, in reality, we can't control their anatomy. Don't beat yourself up. 

It must have twisted right? So it was the bloat and torsion? 

Think of all the dogs who have bloated and torsed and made it through. Or all the dogs who have lost body parts-internal and external-and made it through. Look at your miracle boy Rorie! 

Gretchen is exceptionally healthy and so well loved-she is ahead of the game and if hope, good thoughts, and prayers can help she will get plenty from here. 

You've been so kind to us, Ania, and I am so sorry that you both are hurting. Please take care and update us.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh Ania.....good thoughts and prayers being sent out for you and your sweet Gretchen girl.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Many prayers for Gretchen as well as for you. Poor girl, hope she makes a full recovery. She is beautiful.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Ania I'm zooming tons of thoughts your way!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

This seems to point more of a genetic thing than food. As it was always the thought that it was more kibble fed dogs that bloated and she was fed raw. So maybe it has nothing to do with food being the cause but a contributing factor (kibble aggravates more? just thinking)

Thoughts coming your way. I assume the ER vet tacked down the rest of her stomach?


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Good Healing Vibes sent for Gretchen and of course you Ania also.

Vikki


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I wish you and Gretchen the best!!!









Stay positive!!!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

OMG, you guys are the best!!!! So much good vibes already!!!!!!

Yes, it was both bloat and torsion. And yes, they did tacked the stomach. 

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Good vibes from here. You did everything right, you recognized the signs and got her the help she deserves! Bloat is my biggest fear in the world.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Prayers for a full and speedy recovery for Gretchen.





















</span>


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts to Gretchen.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope she gets better soon.Don't beat yourself up over it you did all you could.You need to be thankful you got up and checked on her knowing she wasn't acting right.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you! I know. That's what the vet told me. She said that with the amount of damage that happened in such a short time (between 9pm - 1am), if I hadn't brought her in when I did and waited 'til morning, she probably would not be here right now..................


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Ania....prayers and good thoughts coming your way!!! You got her right to the ER, that is the best you can do, don't beat yourself up, she is such a fighter, she will make it!!!








Gretchen







Ania


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I know how scary this is. My dog bloated last spring. A rawhide contributed to it. Lucky for me I caught it very early. Hoping for a great outcome! Thank goodness shes at the best place she can be right now.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry, I hope Gretchen, poor baby, makes it OK. She is in good hands at the Vets. I dont think you did anything wrong.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry you have to go through this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I am praying for you and Gretchen, this is so scary!!!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Just spoke to the vet. Gretchen is resting peacefully!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Oh my gosh Ania, my heart is breaking for you and Gretchen. That picture of her brings me to tears. I can't imagine what you are going thru right now. Sending lots of healing vibes Gretchens way.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

So is she doing better now?????


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Horrible. God Bless and I hope everything comes out OK!

It's so sad that this is so common in these dogs.

I wish there was something we could do to really prevent it.


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Prayers are with you, Thank God you came down and saw her in time!


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

Hoping for the best outcome for Gretchen and sending







to you both.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank heavens you were keeping such a good eye on her and brought her in last night. She's a strong girl with a fighting chance. Healing vibes coming your way...


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my, I am so sorry to hear you are going though this, it is my fear and I keep a close eye on Jesse. You are a great mom to her and happy to hear she is doing better.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I will just think back to the pictures of her brother Rorie and
how sick he was and how he came out of it... and know that
she will do the same with mom's loving care!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Ania,

As I said on the phone earlier... stay positive!! I so believe in the power of prayer and positive vibes.. and believe me.. I'm sending TONS your way!! Please keep us up to date and let me know if there's anything I can do to help out.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Gretchen. Thank God you checked on her! I hope she has a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Oh no! The poor baby :-( Praying for Gretchen's health and healing. I pray that you see an improvement soon.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I am so sorry. Sending positive thoughts to Gretchen for a speedy recovery.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Sending prayers, cyberhugs and warm thoughts to both you and Gretchen!!!
















You didn't do anything wrong!!! Don't beat yourself up, don't feel guilty. You did everything RIGHT!!! Your quick action gave Gretchen an excellent chance of coming thru this!!! By recognizing her unusual behavior and checking on her you did the right thing!!! You immediately recognized it was an EMERGENCY!!! I honestly don't see what else you could have done.

FWIW, Kelly lost 1/3 of his stomach due to bloat w/torsion. Like you, I was scared to death as to what his prognosis was, what his life would be like with only 2/3 of his stomach. The only change was initially feeding him small meals throughout the day, increasing the amounts, reducing the number of meals, until he was eating the same amount of food he always ate in his normal two meals a day. He did quite well after his surgery though he had other health issues to deal with.

Best wishes to both of you and please keep us updated about Gretchen's progress!!!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for you guys, I too will be sending happy thoughts and prayers your way, I do hope she will be ok.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Sending prayers to you and Gretchen.


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

Sending all the prayers and good thoughts to you from me and my Max who is coming up on his 4th anniversary of his bout with GDV.Just remember Gretchen is strong !!!
I will add to all who have said to you...DO NOT beat yourself up over this. Bloat happens...God knows if we could figure out why, it would not happen to any dog.

Hugs to you, lots and lots...you need to take care of yourself...the caretaker needs to be strong.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Ania - it sounds like you did everything right. Thank goodness you were watching her so carefully. Sending lots and lots of healing thoughts and prayers to you and your dear Gretchen...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Resting peacefully is GOOD. This will help her healing. May they have done a wonderful job on her surgery, and her recovery be a full and complete one. Try not to hang onto the word "damage." Many dogs have done just fine after some stomach removal and tacking. Try to be thinking positively-- Gretchen would! 

You did nothing wrong, Ania-- you do everything RIGHT for your babies. They go to wilderness areas, eat a fantastic diet, great excersise-- you truly devote yourself to your dogs, more than many do. Bloat, for all we try to be careful with water, food, excersise, stress etc-- it sometimes just happens. Even to Poodles, whippets, etc. You are doing everything right for Gretchen!

May her recovery be not only a full recovery, but a smoother recovery than you expect.

Prayers, prayers and still MORE prayers are on the way for Gretchen!!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sending heeling thoughts for Gretchen.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Healing thoughts for Gretchen.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

You guys are so wonderful!!!! You're giving me so much needed strength!!!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Sending healing thoughts Gretchen's way .
You did everything right.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Ania,

Doing what you did probably saved Gretchen's life. She is lucky to have you to watch over her.

All possible positive thoughts for an uneventful and complete recovery.

Mary Jane


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh no!! So Sorry! Gosh the picture with her ears tucked back submissively really got to me- I truly hope everything is okay!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh no! I worry constantly about that. Keeping you and Gretchen in my prayers.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

You did everything right! Sending prayer's for Gretchen's speedy recovery.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ania, Please don't beat yourself up. You didn't do anything wrong. 

Great News that she made it through surgery, great news that she is resting well right now. The first 72 hours are the most touch and go with something like major stomach surgery. 

As Gail posted with her dog Kelly it takes a while to get things back to normal but dogs can do fine with part of their stomach. Lots of bland little meals and build them up. 

Sending healing vibes to Gretchen and calming vibes to you.

Val


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I will keep checking in Ania, wow your GSD's are awesome Ive seen alot of them on the field working pics....
Neko last week drank some of my coffee I spilled, well he spilled....
after that he went out and ate tons of grass and was even pulling leaves off of bushes, I was really scared. 
I guess this is somthing we all have to worry about.....
****hugs**** to you and Gretchen. Poor baby


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This junk sneaks up on us. I'm glad you caught it when you did as that is critical. Retaining 80% of the stomach sounds good. Resting sounds good.

Barker the Elder is about 5 - 6 years post-bloat. It was a slow recovery but that is long in our past.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sending positive, healing thoughts her way and positive, calming thoughts your way!
Sheilah


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Good job on realising there was a problem and acting so promptly, Best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just saw this message and I will be thinking about you guys.
I would not say you did anything wrong, I would say you did everything right! You knew something was wrong and got her to the vet in time for them to be able to help her.

I went through gastric torsion with my Golden about a year and a half ago so I know how nerve-wracking it all is...we had to go to the ER and the vet there didn't know if she would make it because of her age (11) but I knew she was a fighter so I told them to go ahead with the surgery. Thankfully she went through it fine and despite her stomach, beginning of intestine and spleen being twisted the blood came back to everything when they straightened it out. My vet explained to me that there is a chance of heart complications for about 48 hours after surgery so they monitored her while she was there and when she came home my vet had me bring her back in for an EKG the next day.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Think positive: She has retained 80% of her stomach-- excellent. Her usual diet at home is so very easy to break down for her, that those first small meals (even if she needs to be on a kibble at the vets for now).. will all be easily absorbed be her. The stomach actually doesn't do much digesting, that's why folks in hospitals sometimes get food sent directly to the small intestine anyway. Consider too, that bloat surgery is so commonly done, that the vet surgeon will have had excellent experience in giving dogs the best outcome possible. Think also of Gretchen's usual health-- that plays a factor in her healing time. Add to this the life Gretchen leads-- a doggy buddy, a devoted Mom, a club for training and fun, adventures in nature.... this kind of thing keeps her own energy and spirit feeling eager to be alive, keeps her feeling well in general. She will WANT to get well-- this will help her heal faster, too. Think about that Gretchen has the best Mom to care for her. With such a fulfilling life, she is sure to send her own intentions and energy into quicker healing!

Still MORE PRAYERS are on the way for Gretchen...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh my goodness Ania, I just saw you called me early this morning. We are so busy in the morning taking care of puppies and dogs that I didn't even check my cell phone. I'm so sorry, I'm going to call you in a minute. I hope and pray Gretchen gets through this just fine.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh Ania, I'm so so sorry to hear this.. Cherry and I are sending all the best wishes and healing thoughts in world to you both







Here's hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Sending many, many prayer your way. My finger are cross that your sweet girl makes it through everything alright.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Sending lots of healing thoughts......


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Healing wishes for your girl... my heart goes out to you.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

OMG!!!! WE WILL PRAY FOR HER!!!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

So sorry you are going through this! Sending positive and healing thoughts Gretchen's way


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG!!! I'm so glad you woke up and found her in distress and got her to the vet in time. What a shock that must have been.







I'm so glad she's doing okay, and am hoping for a speedy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ania, 

Sending strong and positive healing energy to Gretchen and also big hugs to you! I think she has an excellent chance of making a full recovery thanks to you for getting her into the vet right away!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so scared about bloat that anytime any of my dogs eat grass, I give them a gas-x just for drill.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh no %&*#

When Max bloated, before we got him to the vet, he looked like what you described. We were fortunate, the organs were okay.

This happens, not your fault!

I would consider a cooked diet for awhile -- the stomach needs to heal, and it won't be up to fighting off any pathogens that might be in the raw meat. That's the safe course, particularly with part of the stomach removed. Can raw be fed? Maybe.

These are going to be a couple of long days for you -- hang in there


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you again for all your good wishes and thoughts!!!!

Its working!!!!!

Just talked to the vet and Gretchen is going fine!!! The vet said that she is "enjoying her pain medicine...." her blood work looks good, and she's resting comfortably.

I am so relieved!!!!

I am going to visit her later today so I'll tell her how you all are pulling for her!!!!!

Ania


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yayyyy!!! That's wonderful news! May she continue to improve and totally recover from this.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ania,
That is great news. You tell Gretchen girl that she has an army of people pulling for her and sending her healing vibes. Hum pain meds, can I have some.... I am on a cleaning kick today and I will be paying for it this weekend with a sore neck, but I can't stop, go figure.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is great news!







Give her a big hug from me!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YESSSSSSS!! More and more and more prayers going out to Gretchen as she continues to improve and surprise both you and the vet with her healing progress!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

OMG I just saw this!! I am so happy Gretchen is doing well. Give her lots of hugs from her fan club here!






























Thank goodness you realized something was wrong and acted immediately. Your quick response saved her!

Bloat strikes terror into my heart. I have never had a dog bloat and I am terrified of it.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's GREAT news Ania... still sending LOTS of positive thoughts and prayers.. Give Gretchie a hug from Auntie Lynn


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just saw this too. 

I am sure glad you woke up in time. Poor dog. But it sounds like she will be ok now. I sure hope so. 

Bloat scares the daylights out of me too. I used to use raised dishes, now they say those contribute to bloating. I no longer use raised dishes. But the sad truth is that there is still a lot they do not know. 

We do our best not to contribute to the possibility, but sometimes it still happens. It sounds like you take great care of Gretchen.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Glad to hear she's doing better Ania.. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way..


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sounds like she's doing great post surgery. Such a scary thing. My biggest fear is that this would happen when we're at work...

Will continue to look for updates. Sending lots healing thoughts and prayers still!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I am so happy to hear she is doing better!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

many positive thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Hi Everyone!

I visited Gretchen this evening. She is going OK. I was actually surprised that she was up and around. The vet said that she is doing well, *BUT that SHE IS NOT OUT OF DANGER YET!!! *

She has to make it through the night and tomorrow morning her stomach has to process food!!! They are going to feed her a little bit to see if she will be able to eat. 

The vet said that the first 5 days are the critical ones. If she makes it through that, she'll be fine.

She was happy to see me, but got tired quickly and her pain meds wore off and she started to whimper in pain. That was very hard to take...... 

I brought her our blanket from the sofa so that she can smell us all and of course her ball and her tug toy (I know she can't play, but I wanted her to have them with her).

Here are a few pictures I took:

*Poor Gretchy.......*


















*Her HUGE Boo Boo!!!!!*










*With her blanky and her toys*










<span style="color: #CC0000">*THE MOST GRATFUL MOMMY IN THE WHOLE WIDE WORLD!!!!!!!
Baby Girl, You're my Treasure!*</span>










*Starting to feel a little tired and leaning on Mommy for support*









<span style="color: #000099">*Thank you ALL again for all your support!!!! But please do NOT stop, she still needs you!!!!*</span>


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Oh, seeing those pics of Gretchen makes me realize what complicated sugery she had to have








Hugs to Gretchen, we are pulling for you here, prayers for you and Gretchen...I think she will be OK, they sound very experienced at your Vets


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

She looks very good Ania. Clear, sparkly eyes. 
Thank you for the update and the pics.

But oh that boo-boo poor girl!! What an owie!

<<hugs>>


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Oh, thanks so...for those wonderful pix. I think anyone who has had a dog bloat, has "flashbacks". Gosh, I remember all those staples. After Max was out of danger, my Vet kidded me that he had a very expensive tummy tuck.
She looks great. As you say, she's not out of danger, but it's obvious that Gretchen is blanketed in love ;-)) Nothing in the world is better medicine!!

Hugs to you both and lots and lots of positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I'm so glad she made it through surgery! Thank you for the update. Prayers still coming your way.. let's hope 5 days passes by smoothly.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

WOW, that is a MAJOR incision. Hang in there Gretchen and you too Ania. We are still praying for you guys.









Rorie had his BIG SCARE early on, and now Gretchen.

You know what they say, what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger...............You must be Hercules by now!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I followed this thread all day at work but wasn't able to respond until now. I'm so glad you were able to get Gretchen in so quickly. I will continue to think of her (and YOU!) and send good thoughts your way.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

She looks really good Ania, I'm glad she is doing better. I have no doubt she will pull through.







Give her lots of kisses from her foster mommy!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Many prayers your way


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Keeping Gretchen in my thoughts...and you and Rorie too!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Ania,

Gretchen looks really good, a little groggy in the eyes either from the pain meds or those wearing off and feeling pain, but she looks good.

When I had a dog Non-GSD that had a major surgery and only severly bruised intestines the Vet told me the first 72 hours were critical, so with the removal of part of the stomach I can understand 5 days. My guy they wouldn't give food to until day 8 and then he had to stay another 3 days just to make sure the stomach was able to handle food. He lost a LOT of weight, but with lots of little home cooked meals he was able to get his tummy working again and started gaining weight.

So I kinda understand how things are with Gretchen. So I am sending my best most powerful healing vibes to her.

Val


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Still sending good thoughts and prayers towards you and Gretchen!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

*Gretchen ATE a little bit this morning and KEPT IT DOWN!!!!!!









I called the vet this morning and she did fine during the night! They are going to feed her little more later AND if all goes well, SHE MIGHT COME HOME TONIGHT!!!!!!!*


<span style="color: #FF0000"><u>*Yesterday was one of the most stressful days in my entire life!!!!!!*</u></span>

You guys kept me grounded and sane!!!!! <span style="color: #3333FF">*THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span> 

Yesterday, I was so anxious that I couldn't take a nap during the day (after being at the vet's most of the previous night) and a couldn't fall a sleep last night. *The house was so quiet!!!* 

Poor Rorie was so subdued.







He followed me everywhere I went. When Gretchen and Rorie are together there is always something going on between then! They play, they bicker, they, bug each other, they bug me.







Gretchen is the more vocal of the two. She barks to go out, she barks when she wants to play, she barks at Rorie, she barks when she wants her dinner....... 

<span style="color: #993399">*I MISS HER SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







</span>


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Ania - I'm so glad to hear she's doing so well, I'll keep the thoughts headed your way!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

So glad things are looking good.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Got a question for you guys - when Gretchen comes home she's going to have to wear *the head cone *thing so she doesn't bother the incision. Those things are horrible! 

I've seen this other thing. Its like *a wide collar*, made out of the same thing as the cone, but much more comfortable for the dog because it doesn't get in the way. I cannot remember the name of it. I think someone here was taking about it. I want to get it for her. 

*Anyone remember what its called and where I can get it?????*

Thanks!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I hope this helps.. again, tons of prayers going out for a fast recovery for sweetie Gretchen!

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I am so sorry! jazmin has literally worn a cone for four months. I got one of the neck things and she didn't like it but maybe if i tried it first.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Ania,

Please take it slowly, Gretchen needs to heal from that slash and from the delicate nip and tuck inside. If she reaches a safe point today it's marvelous. It's just that you almost lost her, so you have to be 100% sure that she's ready to bark at Rory.

All of you recover safely,
MJ


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Glad to hear the news. Thanks for writing yesterday.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

She looks pretty good!! Hope she comes home soon and recovers fully and quickly.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Jean always uses those inflatable ones. Hopefully she will check in and tell you where she gets them.

Just a quick note, no Gretchen and Rorie playing, I know you know this just a little reminder.

Val


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I know - no playing for a while! That's going to be HARD! Both dogs LOVE to play ALL the time!!!! They almost NEVER stop!

I did find the No Bite Collar. Thanks for giving me the name. I ordered it.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I am so glad to hear she is recovering nicely. I can fully understand the nightmare you have been going through. Looks like it will all be over and she'll be home soon.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

*Gretchy is COMING HOME this evening!!!!!*

Just got of the phone with the vet at the ER and she said that Gretchen can come home! Her blood work was good and she ate ok again!!!!! 

I am a little nervous about bringing her home though!!!! <u>Isn't this a little too soon????</u> <u> Am I going to be able to take can of her like she needs to be?????</u> <u> What if there is an emergency?????</u>

<span style="color: #FF0000">*I'm a nervous wreck AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span>


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Deeeeep breaths, Ania.







You have the kindness, wisdom, strength, and competence to safely and surely care for sweet Gretchen at home right now. You CAN do this. Remember-- you did all the right things when you brought her in.

They would never release her unless she was stable and doing well. Plus, if you need to, ask for what symptoms and signs to look for in case she may have any possible problems. Not that I believe she will-- but just asking will soothe you, and help you feel more prepared.

Gretchen will do super. She has YOU on her side. (((Hugs))) Prayers for Gretchen's speedy recovery, prayers that you find in yourself the calm confidence to KNOW that you can care very well for her at home. 

This will all be behind you both soon, as Gretchen improves quickly!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I think this is pretty much on schedule. If I remember right, BTE had one day with the regular vet & was home that evening. (Otherwise it would have been another night at the evet and I know we didn't do that.)


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

They recover better at home. Just try to keep her quiet for a bit.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Quick question - do I remove the fatty skin from the chicken or leave it on???? 

Also, I just put the rice to cook into the same water that I cooked the chicken in, is that OK????


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I'd remove the skin. I don't see a problem with the rice. Gracie LOVES baby food - keep that as an idea if you need to. Gerber stage 2 chicken or lamb....yummy LOL


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Do you have an exercise pen? When Max bloated, I set up the x-pen in the living room and kept him confined. He really didn't feel like doing much, but it also kept him from trying to follow me around the house. I have used the x-pen after several procedures.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: Aniadouble*Gretchy is COMING HOME this evening!!!!!*
> 
> Just got of the phone with the vet at the ER and she said that Gretchen can come home! Her blood work was good and she ate ok again!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ania, you will do fine, trust me, I felt the same way when I brought Sam home. I brouth him home the next day as I didn't want to leave him at the vet's alone overnight. The vet actually wanted to keep him one more night but I didn't see the point when no one was going to be there anyway. So I asked the vet and he said it would be fine.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: She's COMING HOME - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

She's here and sleeping on her own bed! She checked everything out and then settled down for a nap. When she was laying down I could tell she was in pain!!!! She's not due for her next pain pill for few more hours. Poor baby.

But I'm so happy that she is HOME!!!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

What a horrible time you both have had! Our thoughts are with you and hope she recovers quickly.

Kim and Lainey


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*X-Ray of her BLOATED Stomach -Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

This is really frightening looking!!!!! 

Look how huge her stomach is!!!! Look at her spine! Its all bent! And look at that whole chicken bone!!!! She swallowed the entire thing!!!! Didn't even try to chew any of it!!!! I can't believe it!!!!! What am I going to do with her..............


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: X-Ray of her BLOATED Stomach -Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Blech.







That is huge! 

I don't have Chama's x-rays from when she bloated b/c the idiots at the E-vet gave me the envelope without the x-ray after they told me to pts and I refused. 

In the future can you pulverize the bones before you give them to her so that they are in smaller pieces? Or feed her raw grind instead and then some sort of bone to chew on for her teeth that she can't just swallow? I've been buying those 10 grinds of Bravo and also raw tripe Rafi and Chama both do well on that and I don't have to worry about anyone choking on bones (Rafi is a snarfer).


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: X-Ray of her BLOATED Stomach -Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Ania, you and Gretchen will be just fine. 

I know you don't want to see your girl in pain, but some pain is always not a bad thing as it will be self limiting for her. 

Just go slow and easy with the food and the potty breaks. She shouldn't want to make any fast moves for a few days so that will help.

Val


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: X-Ray of her BLOATED Stomach -Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Poor baby - and poor you!!! You saved your little girl! You should be very proud of yourself! Way to go! I know you are feeling so stressed now. Just hang in there. Things will go fine. Easier said than done. 

Zeus had that wide collar thing on...










He was still able to get to his "boo boo". His also came with a harness type of thing that went around under his arms so he couldn't take it off. I had to watch him closely. I think he was more "comfortable" - if I can actually use that word - poor thing didn't seem to comfortable -, with that kind of collar than the cone. He always hated that cone thing.

Keep us updated. I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers. 
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: X-Ray of her BLOATED Stomach -Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I know how scary this is to look, analyse, etc... but you did the right thing in what you fed her, and in taking her to the vet's when you did. Gretchen has a GOOD diet. Do not fret, Ania. Gretchen will do just super in her recovery. As for the "whole" chicken bone, I think it's just a big piece unchewed. Dogs do this all the time and do not bloat from it. Gretchen will also continue to occasionally not chew a bone much.. carnivores really don't "chew"-- they make stuff small enough to swallow is all. Gretchen will be okay. She will handle her bones just fine! I know how scary and stressful this must be for you, Ania. (((Hugs))) I really think in a few days you will begin to relax as Gretchy feels better and better. She will LOVE the homecooked!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: X-Ray of her BLOATED Stomach -Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

<span style="color: #000099"> Glad she is home!</span>


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*First Night Home Post OP - Gretchen BLOATED!*

<span style="color: #FF0000">*We BOTH made it through the night!!!*</span>









Well, I almost didn't! After I got Gretchen home I got a *MASIVE MIGRAINE!!! *It must have been from all the stress. I still have remnants of it. I took 80mg of Relpax, the maximum dosage for 24 hours and I was STILL in incredible pain! I had to take a sleeping pill to get some sleep. I'm still not well this morning. My whole body aches and my head - still hurts!









But Gretchen is doing pretty well!!! She's definitely in a lot of pain and very uncomfortable. She was being very cute and was showing me her boo boo so that I would baby her! She's very quiet, which is soooooooooooo unusual for her. 

I got all her meds - 4 different kinds:

CARAFATE 3X
CEPHALEXIN 3X
METRONIDAZOLE 2X
TRAMADOL 2X

I cooked her the chicken and rice and fed her 1/2 cup last night. She was ravenous!!!! I fed her by hand so that she didn't gulp it down and she almost ate my hand!!!!

She slept through the night. I got up at 1am to check on her and let her out to potty. 

Now she's curled up next to me on the sofa......









Here are a few photos:

Gretchen trying to eat my hand..........


















Poor Gretchen showing Mommy her boo boo and looking for sympathy (like she needs any more!!!!)









Close up of the incision - ouch!!!!!









<span style="color: #993399">*Thank you ALL again for all of your support!!!!!! *</span>










*Ania & Gretchen*


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: First Night Home Post OP - Gretchen BLOATED!*

So sorry you're not feeling well!!! It really sucks having a dog who's under the weather and then for you to get sick too!!! Maybe I'm wrong, but I think after the initial emergency is taken care of, the owners seem to go thru more emotional turmoil than the dogs!!!

You've mentioned several times that she's in pain well before it's time for her next dose of meds. If I were you I'd call the vet this AM and see if you can increase the amount of pain meds and/or the frequency.

Give her a big hug from me and the Hooligans!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: First Night Home Post OP - Gretchen BLOATED!*

That stinks about your migraine! I agree, the stress and aftercare nerves do get to you. 

I would also ask SHOULD she be in pain? I am sure she should but I would want to make sure that the severity was about what they would expect, and normal for her. 

I hope she continues to enjoy her little meals. I did that (with canned food) for Kramer for a long time-I was afraid to feed him! 

I do have a non-bloat question related to that bone-I agree that it was likely not the actual bone causing the bloat but the unknown and very unpopular bloat fairy (what a jerk that bloat fairy is). However, having Kyah here has made me more aware of intestine stuff-and how does a bone like that get through the intestines without a problem? Can something like that actually be liquified in the stomach like meats before it continues on? 

Continued good thoughts for the three of you!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: First Night Home Post OP - Gretchen BLOATED!*

I'm so glad that Gretchen is doing better. Those pictures of her were so cute. She will have no trouble getting sympathy and special treatment from you for quite a while, I'm sure! Those stitches were amazing. Wow.

Take care of yourself. She's home and seems to be doing fine now, so try and relax and hopefully, you'll feel better again soon.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: First Night Home Post OP - Gretchen BLOATED!*

She looks like she is recovering really fast!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Still No Poop - Gretchen BLOATED!*

Just fed Gretchen her 4th meal since she's been home and she still has not gone poop!!!! She's peed many times, but not pooped.

*Should I be worried!!!!!*

Thanks!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Still No Poop - Gretchen BLOATED!*

She's had pain meds IV I am sure, and that takes time to get out of her system. Pain meds can slow the gut. Be patient with her poops. I am sure she will be productive. If she is eating and drinking okay, walking and peeing, she will poop when she is ready.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Still No Poop - Gretchen BLOATED!*

Ok, thanks Patti. I know I'm probably over reacting, but I don't want to miss anything.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Still No Poop - Gretchen BLOATED!*

No, that takes awhile. I suspect that her motility will be greatly slowed for quite some time while she is healing.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Still No Poop - Gretchen BLOATED!*

The chicken and rice takes a while to move through the system too. Don't worry!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Still No Poop - Gretchen BLOATED!*

Good call BWM, it takes 3 days for rice to go through Indy, and that's when she is healthy!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Still No Poop - Gretchen BLOATED!*

Thanks Ladies! You're making feel much better!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I just saw this thread, what a shocker. Poor Gretchen! I'm so glad to see she is now home and recovering. What a horrible xray. My softest hugs to Gretchen and best wishes for an uneventful recovery!

What is with all the bloat lately?! It seems we're having an epidemic. Now Sinclair's Ava is bloating too...


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Just thought I would check in as I was so worried for your GSD, so glad she is home!!! Im sorry shes in pain and you feel awful but look at it this way: the worst is over








I hope you feel better soon. I think Gretchen is on the mend, will just take awhile.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Go Gretchen!!! Glad she is home with you, she will do better at home with her family.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

We made it through another night with out any problem!!!!

Although, I think I'm having sympathy pains! I have a pain related illness and my symptoms flared up like crazy (including the migraine)!!!!!! 

I had to go to work today, so I'm working bundle of nerves. I have a pet sitter coming over at 11:30am to check in on Gretchen and to feed her and to give her her meds. Then at 3:30pm my neighbor in going to check in on her and give her her food and meds (I won't be getting home until 5:30pm). This is going to be a LOOOOOONG day.............


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

how scarey ! but thank you for the pictures and X rays! Hugs to everyone.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Just talked to the pet sitter. 

Gretchen is fine! She ate and pooped!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleGretchen is fine! She _*snip*_ pooped!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*















<span style='font-size: 23pt'> <span style="color: #FF0000">YAY!!!!! </span> </span>


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*








WOOHOO!

Sounds like she's doing great, Ania. But I would have been a nervous wreck too!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

You guys are too funny!!!!! ;-)

And she pooped AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I'm so glad to hear she pooped! Only a group of dedicated dog-owners would celebrate pooping!









I hope she continues to improve under your care.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Poop Rules!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I am glad to hear she is truly on the mend. Thank God for poop, seriously.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Come on, it's serious, Gretchen's guts work-it's a big deal. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I'm so happy to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Thanks everyone!!!

She really is doing remarkably well!!!

Now, if only I could start eating again.......... I lost 5 pounds over the weekend and I still can't eat much.......


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Oh Ania, I am so glad to see Gretchen doing so well!! It is a very, very, very , very , very good sign she is pooping well...means stomach and intestines are working properly! Did I say very?!!!

I wish I could give you a big hug...I kept telling my husband about Gretchen while at the ER with Ava Sunday with her bloat and how many people I "know" through the GSD board had bloated and they were all knowledgable GSD people who do all the precautions...I thought about Carolina and Sam and you!

I hate bloat, none of the things we thought caused bloat seem to have been a factor in any of our cases...my first GSD bloated in 1996 and we have been vigilant in all the known precautions since then, but it still didn't matter!

I wish they could figure this out....I thought Ava was the least of my three to worry about, Apollo and Charly have much deeper chests and even with the special bowls to slow them down they still eat too fast...she is my little one, looks like the same size as Gretchen but still bloated! I always thought raw decreases your chances but still Gretchen bloated??? I just don't understand!

Try to get some rest, I know its hard...its easier said than done


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Ania, I'm so glad she's doing so well!! I havening stopped sending good vibes, positive thoughts and prayers. Now you my friend need to start taking care of yourself!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Ania, That is a great progress report. Going in good and coming out good that is just perfect.

Now I will bet that she thinks she is starving you can if you haven't already done so start uping her food intake. I would go about an 1/8 cup today and part of tommorow then add another 1/8 of a cup. I always added a little waited a day to see how things were going and then added some more. 

Val


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I just spoke with my vet and she wants me to increase to 1 cup 4 times a day. Do you agree?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

As long as she's keeping it down then that should be fine. I increased it to 1 cup, 3 times a day with Chama a few days after she bloated and she had no problems. The homemade food is pretty easy to digest. 

Does Gretchen like her homemade food?


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Thanks Ruth! 

Yes, she loves it!!!!! But she LOVES to eat!!!! She'll eat just about anything, including bananas, apples, most veggies, and anything else that I drop on the floor! ;-)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I know when they bloat it's frightening to get them back to eating their normal diet, and when they lose part of their stomachs it's even more frightening.

If I recall, and I may be wrong, Kel was eating 5 cups a day prior to bloating and losing 1/3 off his stomach. I started him off at 1 cup 5 times a day per the ER vet who did the surgery. He was immediately put back on his normal diet - no chicken/rice, no I/D - he went directly to eating kibble and canned meat - this really blew my mind but he did okay with the protoal. 

After a couple weeks, I increased the amount to 1-1/4 cups four times a day. I stayed on this rountine for quite a while, maybe three or four weeks. Then I increased the amounts fairly fast - maybe 1/4 cup a week and decreased the number of feedings until he was back to eating 2-1/2 cups twice a day.

Am glad your girl is doing so good!!!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

So, just so that I get this right - I can give her *1 cup 4 times a day *instead of *1/2 cup 4 times a day* - *DOUBLING the amount!!!????*

This won't cause her any problems????

I know I'm being extremely picky, but she's my baby...........


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I am sooo happy to hear that she is doing better!!! Yay!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I would go 3/4 of a cup before going to 1 full cup.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I doubled the amount Chama was eating b/c she was starving. She did fine. 

What's the grain to protein ration of the food you're feeding right now? You could also just add in more cooked chicken.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleSo, just so that I get this right - I can give her *1 cup 4 times a day *instead of *1/2 cup 4 times a day* - *DOUBLING the amount!!!????*
> 
> This won't cause her any problems????
> 
> I know I'm being extremely picky, but she's my baby...........


If I were you, I'd follow your vet's directions. As I mentioned, what I did with Kel blew my mind, I was very uneasy following the instructions but they worked for him.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI would go 3/4 of a cup before going to 1 full cup.


I would too.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I just now saw this thread - SO glad to hear that Gretchen is recovering well!

While she starts feeling better, you may find that she wants to be more active than she should be (which is typical). There have been some threads, I think in the training area, where suggestions were given for activities that were mentally tiring without being too physical. You may want to do a search and see if you can find those. LIttle games like "find the treat" (hiding it under a towel or small cardboard boxes), tricks that involved laying down and learning to cover her nose with her paw, or rub her face on command, or play dead, etc. will all help to give her some mental stimulation. It's SO hard keeping them calm sometimes!

On the food - if you really look at a cup of food, it's not very much. I suspect that you won't have any troubles increasing to a cup, although going 3/4 and then to a full cup will probably be reassuring to you. You could also break the evening feedings (during the time you're home) into more feedings to make up the amount of food she should get, so that she has the nutrients she needs without being over-full.

And eat something yourself! Remember she depends on you to take care of her!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Thanks Melanie!

I decided not to push it and I'm going to give her 2/3 cup 4 x a day today and see how she does. If that is not a problem and she seems to be still hungry, then maybe tomorrow I'll go up to 3/4 cup, then to 1 cup and so on. 

I still have a pet sitter coming once a day to check on her and to give her her second breakfast (like a Hobbit..... ;-) ), but I think I'll go to 3 x a day this weekend. 

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI do have a non-bloat question related to that bone-I agree that it was likely not the actual bone causing the bloat but the unknown and very unpopular bloat fairy (what a jerk that bloat fairy is). However, having Kyah here has made me more aware of intestine stuff-and how does a bone like that get through the intestines without a problem? Can something like that actually be liquified in the stomach like meats before it continues on?
> 
> Continued good thoughts for the three of you!


Does anyone know?


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI do have a non-bloat question related to that bone-I agree that it was likely not the actual bone causing the bloat but the unknown and very unpopular bloat fairy (what a jerk that bloat fairy is). However, having Kyah here has made me more aware of intestine stuff-and how does a bone like that get through the intestines without a problem? Can something like that actually be liquified in the stomach like meats before it continues on?
> ...


Before I switched to ground meat and bone I would find bone shards in my dog's poop, not near as big as the bone in Gretchen's stomach, size varied from 1" to 3 or 4". 

It is clear in the X-ray Ania posted that Gretchen did not chew her food before swallowing (I have a one that eats like a Hoover vacuum) and while the bone itself may not be the cause of Gretchen bloating, I would bet she did a lot of exaggerated swallowing to get it down which would in turn mean more air in the gut which added with the food and the gases to digest the food could have caused her to bloat. 

A friend of mine just went through bloat with her male, he had been playing in his kiddy pool, biting at the water and such for about 15 minutes. When he got out of the pool he seemed to be uncomfortable and within 10 minutes his stomach was hard and distended. As they were driving to the vet, he vomited a large amount of water, on his way in the door to the vet he let out a huge burp and the x-rays showed he still a signifcant amount of air and water in his gut but no torsion. They gave him GasX or something equivalent and sent him home. 

My first GSD had bloat and torsion in 1993, she was 4.5 years old. It was a typical day/evening and within 15 minutes of eating her stomach was hard and distended. We were at the ER within 30 minutes of her first signs of bloat and she had already torsioned. Her x-rays showed a significant amount of grass in her gut (she spent her days in a dog run with a cement floor), she was a bit of a nervy/anxious girl... I have always thought that she had the in her gut for many days prior to bloating as she did not have access to grass on a regular basis... 

My husband's male has over the top sex drive and I always worry about him when my female is in heat. They are separated, of course, and I do not allow him access to her potty areas while she is in heat but he is so anxious during her heat cycles I watch him like a hawk...

I am so glad that Gretchen is on the road to recovery, it is a slow road but my girl lived a happy and healthy life before we had to help her cross the bridge at over 12 years old.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I have a feeling that if Gretchen hadn't bloated, she would have had a blockage and would have had a problem anyway............

I don't think that she's ever before eaten a whole chicken bone like that before. I'm going to have to grind her bones when I start feeding her RAW again.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Food UPDATE - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Risa has swallowed chicken thighs whole before. Not something I encourage (and it does fill me with a sense of dread for a day or two) but she always turns out fine. I know the bone would break down easier if it were crunched up a bit (more surface area) but it always passes without complication. (I tend to not feed thighs alone if I can help it to avoid this problem.) Usually, if Risa has too much bone in her belly to handle, she'll urp it up the next day. This generally only happens with turkey drumsticks (I rarely feed these) or pork neck (which I no longer feed).

One evening, Risa swallowed a lot of air downing a piece of muscle meat. Her belly expanded and I was *this close* to hopping in the car and taking her to the vet. Thankfully, I was able to get her to burp and she was fine. But now I'm even more paranoid about her bloating (she is predisposed since she's both deep and narrow-chested and is an anxious dog). Though I know it's better to feed chunks of meat rather than cutting it up, Ris tends to swallow chunks that are too large that way. So, since that night, I've started cutting up her MM and she hasn't had a similar incident since.

After Carolina's boy Sam bloated, I went out and got some Gas-X. Seeing Gretchen's story I made sure I found out where the E-vet is (and drove there) as well as plugged their phone number into my cell phone. I hope I never need to be this prepared. But, if it happens, I should be ready.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I increased her food today to 2/3 cup 4 times a day and she HAS NOT POOED TODAY! Is that problem????

She seems fine otherwise.

Thanks!

Ania


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

That rice takes a while to move through. Can you add more chicken? I think I put that in the other thread. Can you find the yummy canned tripe anywhere? That has worked well for Chama and I started mixing it in immediately after she bloated. 

Is she still hungry? She looks so skinny.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Oh, I didn't know she could have tripe. I have the Tripett 100% green tripe. They usually get it as a meal once a week. 

I'll add that tomorrow. Thanks!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I would just call the vet too on top of everything to make sure-you are getting a good list going! With mine, they know I'll be over so they can give my dog's belly a squeeze to check for poop if I get too nervous.









So you've got-
-Exercise/return to full activity timeline
-Meal size/adding things to the bland diet, when/how much
-Poop frequency 

Anything else? I am a lister! Hope you don't mind! 

I always ask-I want them to make notes or know what I am doing so that IF I have to take the dog back in during a follow up emergency, they have this information. So I don't say, oh, yeah, btw, I stopped the abx because they had diarrhea, and then they have to reassess everything. 

Thanks too for the answers about the breaking down of bones in the GI tract before they hit intestine.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

That's the stuff I use! Chama prefers the salmon and duck and lamb to the beef one.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

I hear you Jean!!!! I run EVERYTHING through you guys and through my vet!!!!!

I'm a list maker, too! For the vet and for my own doctors.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

She might be skinny for a bit, but it's better that you go slow and increase bit by bit. Once the stomach and/or intestines are disturbed, sometimes it takes a bit before they are up to speed, so to speak.

One reason I don't feed rice is because it is difficult to move through the digestive system for some (like Indy). 

If at any point you need to try an antacid, I might consider zantac, since that is also used to help regulate/increase motility. Usually I just give a bit of fresh ground flax to help keep things moving and regular.

I'm definitely into the list thing -- good going Jean.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

My dogs have swallowed whole chicken bones numerous times and have had very little problem with them. Trick did vomit up some bones once and I was amazed at how soft and digested the bones were around the edges - I have no doubt that the digestive juices can finish off a bone after seeing that.

My 35 pound chow, Dora, grabbed half a wing and gulped it down one day and screamed in pain as it went down - it was too large for her to swallow that way and yet it managed to get all the way down (I felt so bad - I just kept petting her and telling her "it's okay" until the pain stopped .. since she was screaming it was obvious that the bone was too far down for me to get to, so all I could do immediately was try to calm her). I was SURE we were going to have problems with that bone when it came out the other end but she digested it!

BTW, I've given up on chicken bones since my dogs don't seem to have enough sense not to eat them whole.

On the bloat: there are some really important things for people to know to help manage bloat if it starts and they catch it right away. Simethicone (Phazyme is what I use, Gas-X is another brand but I think it's a smaller dose) is absolutely necessary to have in our medicine kits when it comes to our dogs. At the first hint of a potential bloat problem (some tightness to the abdomen, the dog acting uncomfortable, etc.) you should pop some simethicone into them. Some people give simethicone with every meal (especially to dogs like Great Danes, who are much more apt to bloat than our breed) as a preventative. 

Another thing everyone should be aware of is the accupressure points on the back legs that help stimulate the intestines. These WORK. I've used the accupressure points multiple times to help my dogs pass gas when they've gotten somewhat bloated. If you do a google search you should be able to find info on these accupressure points. Study them, practice on your dogs and be ready in case you need them.

My old chow, who passed last April at 16 years of age, had a tendency toward bloat and yet I never had to take her into the vet because I watched her carefully, gave her simethicone whenever she showed ANY possible signs of bloat, and used the accupressure points. I also used gentle rubbing of the belly to help the gas pass - not massage, because I didn't want to cause torsion, but just a relaxing rub that seems to help the stomach relax and the intestines to do whatever they do to keep the gas moving along. You can practice this on your dog at any point to get an idea of what works to help your dog's belly relax. 

Trick bloated once during play time when she was gulping down huge mouthfuls of snow. Her abdomen was HUGE. I immediately did the simethicone/accupressure and within five minutes I had her belly down to about half of what it was. 

BTW, has ANYONE ever had a dog that bloated due to exercise before/after eating? I honestly have never known a dog to bloat for those reasons. I know that we're all told not to let a dog play/exercise around meal times, but I don't think there's any concrete evidence that it makes a difference. My experiences with bloat in my dogs never coincided with eating in any way. 

I'm glad to see that Gretchen continues to do well!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuestBTW, has ANYONE ever had a dog that bloated due to exercise before/after eating? I honestly have never known a dog to bloat for those reasons.


Exercise after _drinking _a lot is what triggered Max's bloat.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

We had nice size, firm POOP this morning!!!!

I worry too much!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleWe had nice size, firm POOP this morning!!!!














> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleI worry too much!!!!


It's hard not to worry a buttload when our dogs are so sick!


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*



> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AniadoubleWe had nice size, firm POOP this morning!!!!
> ...


Couldn't have said it better Barb!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: No POOP Today - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Ania that is great news.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

*Dog's Fine, Mom's Not!  - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

Gretchen's feeling much better,







but I still feel like CRAP!!!









The stress of the whole thing has given me a migraine that is now in its day #6!!!! I had to go get a shot to break the "cycle" of migraines because my prescriptions were not working.......

Darn dog...............


----------



## alienegypt (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Dog's Fine, Mom's Not!  - Gretchen BLOATED!!!!*

So happy that Gretchen is doing well!!! Good vibes to you both!!!
She looks like such a sweeeeeettttt baby!


----------

